# Best 22 lr revolver for the money?



## slimeyreel (Mar 15, 2011)

I am looking for some advise before I purchase our next 22 plinking pistol. My kids 9 and 11 and my wife will shoot it most of the time. They shoot a heritage 22lr and my Ruger Sr22 now but I would like to get them a better revolver. I am leaning towards the RUGER SP101 because I like the 8 round wheel and I am partial to Ruger's. I have looked into the da trigger pull on the sr101 but think the single will be fine for them. Any advise would be appreciated.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Im not sure about now but most a few years ago only single loaded and unloaded. I have a ruger single six and its a great gun but go and find a high standard double nine. You'll love it


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

Colt Trooper. Its built on a 38/357 frame, and the longer barrel models are extremely accurate.


----------



## MrG (Apr 10, 2005)

I have a S&W K22, circa 1952. It has an excellent trigger and is the most accurate handgun I own. I started my granddaughter with it and she quickly moved up to my 686.


----------



## Bob Keyes (Mar 16, 2011)

Ruger single six SS FTW


----------



## theeyeguy (May 24, 2011)

I do have a single six in stock that I'd cut you a deal on if you end up going that route. It was one of the first guns I picked up and haven't had much interest in it.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I like ruger & colt.


----------



## coogerpop (Sep 3, 2009)

MrG said:


> I have a S&W K22, circa 1952. It has an excellent trigger and is the most accurate handgun I own. I started my granddaughter with it and she quickly moved up to my 686.


The K22, is/was a great revolver and was replaced by the model 17.....also a very good revolver..either of these would be a great choice.


----------



## warcat (May 22, 2004)

I loved my little Heritage 22. Can't beat the price, and it was rock solid in function.
It was stolen from my truck.


----------



## Ontherocks (Dec 29, 2010)

I love my S&W 617, holds ten rounds.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> The K22, is/was a great revolver and was replaced by the model 17.....also a very good revolver..either of these would be a great choice.


It's my choice too.

TH


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

I have a High Standard Double Nine with a 9 1/2" barrel that I dearly love. It's a 9 shot single/double action with a swing-out cylinder . It was my main rat-killer and I kept rat-shot exclusively in it for years. It's accuracy is close to my MKII...sometimes even better due to senior eyes and more accurate than my Single-six. For the $58 I gave for it, it's been my best .22 revolver for the money.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

warcat said:


> I loved my little Heritage 22. Can't beat the price, and it was rock solid in function.
> It was stolen from my truck.


They're not a thing of beauty, but as long as "for the money" is involved, it's hard to beat those things..


----------



## bbquman (Oct 1, 2005)

dwilliams35 said:


> They're not a thing of beauty, but as long as "for the money" is involved, it's hard to beat those things..


Don't forget the classic RG22


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

For the money, the Ruger Bearcat is hard to beat. Smaller than the 22 Single Six, and 22LR only, no 22 mag cylinder. As a result, it is less expensive, but better suited to smaller hands. You can now get one with adjustable sights too, but that one may be one of the distributor exclusives from Lipseys or Talo.


----------



## MechAg94 (Dec 15, 2013)

dwilliams35 said:


> They're not a thing of beauty, but as long as "for the money" is involved, it's hard to beat those things..


I would agree and you can get the 22 mag cylinder with it. The shot shells in 22 mag are much better IMO.


----------



## Longshot270 (Aug 5, 2011)

warcat said:


> I loved my little Heritage 22. Can't beat the price, and it was rock solid in function.
> It was stolen from my truck.


X2
I'm thinking about making a set of custom grips for mine.


----------

